# "Ethernet Interface fw0" ??



## michaelsanford (Nov 23, 2003)

I opened up Network Utility to the main window to see this interface I've never seen before. What is it?

I'm plugged into a router (DLink DI604) over an RJ-45. all sharing services enabled save Apple Remote Desktop and Remote Apple events. I also have a VPN (L2TP) network confirguration alongside my modem and ethernet, though I don't know how to configure it properly and it appears disabled (red jewel in list).

fw0 interface reports a different MAC address (just the last 3 bits, the first 3 are identical to my en0's MAC), no IP, 0 link speed, inavtice link, and "fw+" as the model.

Is this a Panther thing, using the FireWire port as a networking interface (given the fw prefix)? I do have one FireWire drive connected an mounted. It also reports 929 sent packets listed (0 received). I've also mounted that FW drive on my iBook (os 9) connected to the same router over RJ45.

So, what's an fwN?


----------



## bobw (Nov 23, 2003)

Check ifconfig in Terminal.

Looks like it's a Firewire network interface.


----------



## ksv (Nov 23, 2003)

Jepp, it is.The IP over FireWire driver is part of Panther.


----------



## liquidg3 (Nov 23, 2003)

ya, that's not as cool as my "6 to 4" port  under network port configurations.... lol

if i hit new, i can choose between the following:
internal modem
built-in ethernet
built-in firewire
6 to 4

hahhaha, what the heck does that mean? is it something about a cable modem? if i do "assist me.." i can choose between modem, dsl, lan, and cable modem?  gosh, i have no idea! ok, ok, it's bluetooth!?  I have no bluetooth hardware though!  

dang, found out what it was... it allows ipv6 systems to connect using ipv4... well, that's boring!


----------

